# :( Hard decisions with Toni's Black Rose pen



## edstreet

Help me decide here.  I have some of the pens made by Toni Ransfield to take photo's of (some very hard shots I might add)  I was trying to find the 'best photo' and it is not easy by no means.  So figured a 'poll' style post of her polymer clay work would be in order 

----------
1) 'balancing act' on a bronze pommel.  Took some doing to keep the balance going on this one.  This angle is one of the easiest to kill reflections but as for aesthetics?






----------
2)  This is a lock back folder that I made, it is stabilized wispy spalted pecan.  I think the contrast goes good but the biggest hang up I have here is that reflection.  The angle and position goes against a reflection free image.





----------
3)  This is the KING of burls,  Amboyna!!  This block is one of my 'go to' props.  This shot was also pure hell to pull off, not only did I have to kill any reflections but I had to balance a round object on a straight edge that was not that wide.  I ended up having to use the clip as a counter weight and that added to the results I think.  Some reflection that I would not like in there but it's not terrible.





----------
4)  This is a pen blank that I picked up at the MAPG, from Bret Ransom.  What I find unique about this is the zone II details while zone IX is still there.





----------
5)  This is a red heat dagger that I made.





----------
6)  Another block of Amboyna burl.


----------



## tim self

I need a choice of other.  I'd choose #1 or 6.  1 represents and follows the lines of the blank.  6 doesn't distract from the pen as much as the others.  JMHO


----------



## edstreet

That's is why it's multiple choice   To restrictive to pick just one.

One of the agony issues with pens like this is what to put it with to really bring out that  hidden detail.  In the impossible color thread I did with the Red rose pen it was much easier.

#6 is just eye candy on eye candy.

'other' being what?  I could shoot other


----------



## hard hat

the doves of peace with black and white flowers offset the and provide irony to the feminine red dagger


----------



## edstreet

hard hat said:


> the doves of peace with black and white flowers offset the and provide irony to the feminine red dagger



That might be war doves   We should ask Toni to chime in and find out for certain   It would be Irony none the less.


----------



## tjseagrove

Got to be balancing act as all the others take away from the pen.  Too much other stuff going on in them.


----------



## gbpens

#1 would be my choice, butwhy do you need other items in the photo which detract from the pen?????


----------



## CabinetMaker

I think #1 was almost perfect for showing off the pen.  The only thing that I found distracting was the pommel.  If that had been covered in a gray cloth of some sort, I think the pen would have stood out perfectly.  As it was, I didn't notice the birds until I saw the second photo.


----------



## 76winger

If you're looking for the best photo "of the pen", I like #1 the best because there's less distracting prop taking the eye away from the pen. 

From an "artsy photo" view, I sort of like #4 the best because the prop complements the pen through it's color without distracting from it through different/brighter colors.


----------



## denaucoin

No. 1, however the blank says it all, Great Job!


----------



## walshjp17

Toni's pen blanks have so much going on, to add anything else in the photo really distracts from their beauty.  IMHO, I suggest #1 is the best option.


----------



## edstreet

CabinetMaker said:


> I think #1 was almost perfect for showing off the pen.  The only thing that I found distracting was the pommel.  If that had been covered in a gray cloth of some sort, I think the pen would have stood out perfectly.  As it was, I didn't notice the birds until I saw the second photo.



This is one of the reasons TO add 'props' to the photo's because they *WILL* bring out details you do not see. But it can be distracting to other aspects so multiple shots are really needed to get the full aspect.


----------



## Darley

# 1 the ring design clash with the design of the pen
# 2 & 5 to bright contrast with the blade 
# 3 the wood lock is to big take of the beauty of the pen ( don't know to look for the wood or the pen )
# 4 your blank may make a stunning pen when turner but not the right support for the pen 

I will go for # 6  pure and simple ( 2 beauty combine together = perfection )

Please note that is my personal opinions some person maybe of different opinions


----------



## edstreet

Interesting results so far in the poll.  I never thought that #1 would be that popular.  I suppose it is my colorblindness that allows me to pick up things vastly different than the norm.


----------



## Sawdust46

I would pick "other" also.  The pen is beautiful and should be the focal point.  The other things in the photos distract the viewer.


----------



## Kendallqn

Another vote for one. The pen alone makes enough of a statement it doesn't need anything to help it.


----------



## stonepecker

My opinion
Picture #1 for showing the pen and just the pen. Also, a piece of white stone (cut the same way as a rest) would be nice.
My personal choice is Picture #3. The pen just seems to jump out in that picture.

It isn't so easy to take a picture of such stunning work.


----------



## edstreet

No it is not easy by no means.  Just balancing the pen on the edge like that was also a major feat in itself.

In hindsight I should have put another listing for 'other - please post'.

The goal on #3 was for it to jump off the page at you.   Somewhat of the '3d' effect if you will.

With the help of everyone here I have a few shots in mind that I will be doing soonish


----------



## Kretzky

I went for #1 but just wondering, why do you need props at all?
imo a blank/ pen like that is better without any distractions.


----------



## mmayo

*I opt for door number...*

First,  Every pen you make is something wonderful.  Your work is unique to me in this forum and deserves high praise.  I like your photography, it is correct in all ways, but would like to see less distraction from your primary accomplishment -* the pen*.   Might I suggest a completely neutral background of some sort.

By the way, do you sell blanks?  I am interested.


----------



## edstreet

Kretzky said:


> I went for #1 but just wondering, why do you need props at all?
> imo a blank/ pen like that is better without any distractions.






mmayo said:


> First,  Every pen you make is something wonderful.  Your work is unique to me in this forum and deserves high praise.  I like your photography, it is correct in all ways, but would like to see less distraction from your primary accomplishment -* the pen*.   Might I suggest a completely neutral background of some sort.
> 
> By the way, do you sell blanks?  I am interested.




There are several reasons.  To be perfectly honest it really depends on who the audience is.  For example:

: I post the pen by itself on a photography group and I get told the photo lacks 'pizzazz' and there needs to be something more lively in the shot.  This group looks for the artistic, creative and cleaver side of things.

: Same photo gets posted here and it gets rave reviews.  Many here look for product shots which is just the product and that's it.  Everything else seems wasted and unwarranted.  the down side to this is most often there is hidden substance and beauty in the pen that is not captured.

Two very diverse groups with two very different viewpoints.  I somewhat feel that for some pens there needs to be a blending of the two in order to bring out some detail that you really do not see. 

A Change in background would indeed help with many pens and that is likely in order for this pen.  If you take the Red rose with the butterfly's that I shot recently and you put it on a white background the pen looks somewhat flat.  If you take the same pen, same angle etc and put it on a BLUE background the butterfly's instantly has a 3D look to it and they just jump off the page at you and hovering over the red roses.  This is why I am delving into those other dimensions, not only is it a big challenge but it also helps refine skill and I am finding the educational value is up there.  

Things like this is very critical with display as you want something to just jump out at people to grab their attention.  You can also change the viewers perception just by adding/changing not just the lighting but by use of props, back ground color, texture and the like.  Incredible Shade Illusion! - YouTube  this is a good video on doing this very same thing.  However you will still see the same things if given time to study the item but by focusing the viewers first look on a specific item you can give certain qualities more emphasis and value.


----------



## Whaler

They are all to distracting. That blank should stand alone.


----------



## Smitty37

I would like #1 except I think the pommel is the focal point of the photo.

I think my preference would be #4 or #6 where actually nothing detracts from the pen.


----------



## edstreet

mmayo said:


> By the way, do you sell blanks?  I am interested.



Forgot to mention this part.  exoticblanks.com has Toni Ransfield blanks.  They will have some new ones up soonish.


----------



## Toni

Ed!~~you are an amazing photographer thats why I gave you my pens at MAPG to photograph for me, since I did such a crappy job myself trying to photograph these 2 pens.  But I do have to agree with everyone that the pens themselves are beautiful without the use of props  Take some without props and lets see them

BUT I do like the dragon scale one with the arrowheads!!!


----------



## edstreet

few here 












Often times I need some one with NORMAL vision to help me because the way that I see colors, patterns and the like is no where near normal (50% colorblind, not only in green but some red/blue and loads of pastels) So the problems that I noticed I was eventually able to fix (tho I still see it)

In the end the simple setup does work out but the real issue is an optical illusion


----------



## Darley

Amazing to see what the difference of background do 

1st photo you can see better details of the flower including the yellow beck of the bird and is that red line under the bird wing and tail? or do I need to change glasses :biggrin:,

2nd photo  just light grey colour and all the rest of colour disappear the pen look dull no life 

My personal choice blue background


----------



## Jim15

The blue background picture is awesome.


----------



## edstreet

The 2nd photo is technically black and white.  I did that to remove the optical illusion from the color that is in the pen (see impossible colors thread on that )  The blue background is almost the complete opposite of the gold and yellow in the birds, your brain overrides those colors in favor of the blue background.  This not only worked on the bird but also the details on the flower as well.  This is why I was using props in the first place.  My next option was going to be some type of textured background.


----------



## Sawdust46

Great thread!  Thanks.


----------



## edstreet

I know, I know many said no props but I just had to 

Sorry!


----------



## edstreet




----------



## BarbS

I like #4, a plainer background to feature the pen itself.


----------



## walshjp17

Now, those flowers do add to the photo.  Nicely done.  I note what appears to be your reflection with the camera in the center band:wink:


----------



## edstreet

Correct on the reflection.  It is amazing how much you notice like that to.  Another thing is you can see the zipper in the top of the light tent


----------

